# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Una sequía "histórica" amenaza el este de España

## sergi1907

Algunas zonas de Valencia y Alicante registran el periodo con menos lluvias desde hace 150 años. 

Una sequía "histórica" se cierne desde hace ocho meses sobre el sureste de España, especialmente sobre algunas zonas de Valencia y Alicante, donde se ha registrado, de septiembre a mayo, el periodo más seco desde que se tienen registros de lluvias, hace 150 años.

Así lo ha explicado la portavoz de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet), Ana Casals, quien ha señalado que sí se puede hablar de una sequía histórica en cuanto a los datos, pero no todavía en cuanto a duración en el tiempo, ya que no ha acabado el año pluviométrico.

La sequía afecta también, y mucho, a Murcia, y en menor medida a parte de Albacete, este de Cuenca, sur de Teruel, este de Jaén, Almería, y Cádiz y Málaga, ha señalado Casals tras anunciar que, no obstante, la semana que viene se espera que llueva mucho, pero no en el extremo sureste.

Las lluvias registradas en las cabeceras de los ríos y lo recogido en años anteriores hacen que la reserva de agua de los pantanos se encuentre entre el 74 y el 90% de su capacidad, excepto la de la cuenca del Júcar, que estaba la semana pasada al 54%. Aun así, algunos cultivos, ya tienen problemas o están arruinados.

La particular configuración orográfica de la Península, en especial en la Comunidad Valenciana, hace que los frentes nubosos que la barren de oeste a este tengan escasa o nula efectividad en esta región.

La persistencia este año de borrascas y ciclogénesis explosivas que han entrado por el oeste ha provocado que las lluvias hayan estado muy mal repartidas, y en estos momentos hay zonas de España donde hay mucha agua, especialmente en la mitad oeste, y nada o casi nada en el este.

Según la Aemet, las precipitaciones han estado "muy por debajo del valor medio" en el este y sureste peninsular y el déficit es especialmente acusado en comunidades de Valencia y Murcia, porque no llegan al 50% del valor medio de las series registradas desde 1971 al 2000, y en algunas zonas incluso al 25%.

También el meteorólogo José Antonio Maldonado ha hecho hincapié en declaraciones a Efeverde sobre la importancia de esta sequía, especialmente en Valencia y Murcia, donde hay zonas, ha afirmado, que "en el segundo registro histórico más seco había llovido el doble que lo de ahora".

En siglo y medio, no ha habido periodo "tan largo y tan intenso de sequía", ha recalcado tras señalar que hay árboles como los almendros difícilmente recuperables.

Las sequías que padece España son cada vez "más intensas y tienen mayor duración", según un estudio de 2013 del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC) en el que se analizó la evolución de los déficit hídricos en la Península Ibérica entre 1945 y 2005.

De las 187 cuencas de drenaje estudiadas por el CSIC, las sequías más intensas y de mayor duración (por encima de los cinco años) se concentraron en el centro y el sur peninsular, concretamente en el Tajo, el Júcar, el Guadiana y el Guadalquivir.

El informe revela que en el centro y el sur de España la duración de las sequías se ha incrementado desde los 15 meses de déficit hídrico continuado, en los primeros años analizados, hasta los más de 60 meses en el caso del período más seco en los años 90.

Según este estudio, las sequías moderadas atacan cada vez a una superficie mayor, mientras que las sequías extremas han mantenido un perímetro de afección relativamente constante.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/socie...88336_310.html

----------


## G20

Pues a fecha de septiembre, esta noticia se mantiene. Por lo visto Alicante supera a Murcia en el dato más seco de las series históricas. También es curiosa la diferenciación entre sequía meteorológica y sequía fluvial. Hacen también referencias al papel de las desaladoras y del Trasvase Tajo -Segura.

"El responsable del Laboratorio de Climatología de la Universidad de Alicante, Jorge Olcina, ahonda en el análisis. Dice que el sureste peninsular, en años como este, está recibiendo menos lluvias que zonas desérticas como el Sahel, Nigeria. Es una situación histórica, señala: Alicante ha batido el récord que ostentaba Murcia, que en 1945 acreditó 89 litros por metro cuadrado. Ha rebajado el registro en casi veinte litros. No ha entrado viento húmedo del mar y este es el factor principal, explica Olcina. Lo más anómalo es que apenas llueve desde el otoño de 2013. Hemos tenido un invierno y una primavera extremadamente secos. El municipio de Campello, ilustra, apenas ha recibido 7 litros por metro cuadrado desde enero." 

http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...63_949410.html

Más noticias relacionadas con la sequía y los efectos en ríos, marjales, etc, esperemos que las tormentas de estos días calmen un poco la situación.

La agonía de los ríos valencianos
La prolongada ausencia de lluvias seca los cauces y reduce a niveles mínimos el agua embalsada - Los pozos sufren sobreexplotación

http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...utm_medium=rss

Un saludo

----------


## NoRegistrado

El día que se den cuenta de una vez que la desalación es una fuente prácticamente inagotable de agua, dejarán de tener problemas, y posiblemente no tengan que agotar y esquilmar sus ríos, sus acuíferos y los de otras cuencas.
La agricultura, es el único sector que su necesaria reconversión tiene alternativas, otros sectores como la pesca, el acero y el naval no tienen tanta suerte.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

¿Como está el tema a fecha 7 de noviembre?

----------


## Jonasino

> La cabecera del Tajo contagia a la cuenca del Segura. La dependencia que tienen la Región de Murcia y Alicante del Trasvase llevó ayer a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) a preparar el borrador de un nuevo plan de sequía que tendrá que aprobar el Gobierno central si no llueve en abundancia en las próximas semanas. El territorio del Segura se encuentra en situación de prealerta; no por su nivel de reservas propias, sino por el efecto dominó de la alerta decretada a principios de mes en los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía. Los abastecimientos a la población están garantizados.
> 
> Cuenca del Segura
> 
> Está en situación de prealerta a causa del trasvase del Tajo. Sus recursos propios se encuentran dentro de la normalidad, con 654 hectómetros almacenados en los embalses, ligeramente por debajo del año pasado y por encima de la media de los diez últimos años. Desde octubre, la pluviometría es algo superior a la del año pasado.
> 
> Cabecera del Tajo
> 
> Con la nueva regla de explotación, está en situación de alerta desde el 1 de diciembre. Los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía almacenan 547 hectómetros y solo se pueden enviar 20 hectómetros por mes (Nivel 3) para los regadíos y abastecimientos del Segura. La reserva intocable es de 272 hectómetros, y en enero subirá a los 304.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201412...2014051-v.html

----------


## faeton

> El PP ha pedido al Ministerio que acometa el recrecimiento de la presa de Camarillas «porque permitiría la llegada de 180 hectómetros más de agua a la Región», un proyecto que quedó paralizado hace años. El diputado del PP, Jesús Cano, informó ayer de «la buena acogida» que tuvo esta propuesta en una reunión con representantes del Ministerio. Se propuso también la posibilidad de fijar un precio social para el agua desalinizada, de 0,20 euros por metro cúbico.


Me pregunto, ¿de dónde vendría ese agua?. Si es de la propia cuenca del Segura, coño, pues que no trasvasen agua del Tajo, digo yo, o esta sea reducida en 180 hm3 .

----------

